# Castrol SLX Professional 50501 vs SLX Professional OE



## meboice (Mar 24, 2012)

The Professional SLX 50501 is a 5W40 oil and the Professional SLX OE is a 5W30 oil. I own a 2007 Passat 2.0 and I've been using Mobil 1 0W40 or 5W40 TDT forever...oil change and filter change intervals have been at every 3,000 miles and just oil at every 1,500 miles - my wife drives just 3 miles to work and the car never warms up...hence the frequency.

I am about to move, correctly I think, to either of the above. I don't think I can go wrong with either and both are available through my local dealer. Any thoughts/experience between the two? I prefer an oil with better protection qualities even if it is not rated for high mileage...if this matters.

I performed one UOA on the TDT a few years back...I cannot remember the exact analysis but it was quite good. This car has only 25,000 miles on it and is 5 years old. Reading from VW literature, either is also rated for my 2012 TDi...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

meboice said:


> The Professional SLX 50501 is a 5W40 oil and the Professional SLX OE is a 5W30 oil. I own a 2007 Passat 2.0 and I've been using Mobil 1 0W40 or 5W40 TDT forever...oil change and filter change intervals have been at every 3,000 miles and just oil at every 1,500 miles - my wife drives just 3 miles to work and the car never warms up...hence the frequency.
> 
> I am about to move, correctly I think, to either of the above. I don't think I can go wrong with either and both are available through my local dealer. Any thoughts/experience between the two? I prefer an oil with better protection qualities even if it is not rated for high mileage...if this matters.
> 
> I performed one UOA on the TDT a few years back...I cannot remember the exact analysis but it was quite good. This car has only 25,000 miles on it and is 5 years old. Reading from VW literature, either is also rated for my 2012 TDi...


All of the above are not suitable for your 2012 TDI.


Castrol (Edge) Professional Longlife III 5w30 is the approved oil for your TDI.


----------



## meboice (Mar 24, 2012)

...just began looking at Liqui Moly meeting the 50501 spec for both cars.

What is interesting to me is that, as I understand it, the VW specs have moved in sync with oil change intervals promoted by VW. I still prefer short (~3,000 miles) interval changes.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

meboice said:


> ...just began looking at Liqui Moly meeting the 50501 spec for both cars.
> 
> What is interesting to me is that, as I understand it, the VW specs have moved in sync with oil change intervals promoted by VW. I still prefer short (~3,000 miles) interval changes.


your TDI needs 507 spec, not 505.01


----------



## meboice (Mar 24, 2012)

Okay...I missed that. But, is that particular spec due long drain intervals? I understand that either with short or long drain intervals that the 507 spec oil is the oil to use...I'm just curious about the rationale behind the specifications. By contrast, what would the oil look like if VW said the oil change interval is 3,000 miles?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

meboice said:


> Okay...I missed that. But, is that particular spec due long drain intervals? I understand that either with short or long drain intervals that the 507 spec oil is the oil to use...I'm just curious about the rationale behind the specifications. By contrast, what would the oil look like if VW said the oil change interval is 3,000 miles?


507 is suitable for both fixed and flexible service intervals.

the real reason is that it is Low SAP formulation for the DPF


----------



## meboice (Mar 24, 2012)

Okay, thanks!


----------

